# /compat/linux/dev/shm mounted twice. Error?



## chessguy64 (May 18, 2022)

my /etc/fstab ->

```
# Device Mountpoint FStype Options Dump Pass#
/dev/ada0p2     /               ufs     rw      1       1
/dev/ada0p5     /tmp            ufs     rw      2       2
/dev/ada0p6     /usr            ufs     rw      2       2
/dev/ada0p4     /var            ufs     rw      2       2
/dev/ada0p3     none            swap    sw      0       0
#
proc /proc procfs rw 0 0
#
linprocfs /compat/linux/proc linprocfs rw 0 0
linsysfs /compat/linux/sys linsysfs rw 0 0
tmpfs /compat/linux/dev/shm tmpfs rw,mode=1777
```


```
$ df -h

Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ada0p2    1.9G    500M    1.3G    27%    /
devfs          1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/ada0p5    992M    8.1M    904M     1%    /tmp
/dev/ada0p6    205G    9.3G    179G     5%    /usr
/dev/ada0p4    1.9G    1.4G    358M    80%    /var
procfs         4.0K    4.0K      0B   100%    /proc
linprocfs      4.0K    4.0K      0B   100%    /compat/linux/proc
linsysfs       4.0K    4.0K      0B   100%    /compat/linux/sys
tmpfs           21G    4.0K     21G     0%    /compat/linux/dev/shm
devfs          1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /compat/linux/dev
fdescfs        1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /compat/linux/dev/fd
tmpfs           21G    4.0K     21G     0%    /compat/linux/dev/shm
```
why is /compat/linux/dev/shm mounted twice? Am I wasting an extra 21GB hdd space for no reason? I have `linux_enable="YES"` in /etc/rc.conf

running FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p11


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2022)

Remove the entries from /etc/fstab. They're now automatically mounted by the /etc/rc.d/linux boot script. 


```
if checkyesno linux_mounts_enable; then
                linux_mount linprocfs "${_emul_path}/proc" -o nocover
                linux_mount linsysfs "${_emul_path}/sys" -o nocover
                linux_mount devfs "${_emul_path}/dev" -o nocover
                linux_mount fdescfs "${_emul_path}/dev/fd" -o nocover,linrdlnk
                linux_mount tmpfs "${_emul_path}/dev/shm" -o nocover,mode=1777
        fi
```



chessguy64 said:


> Am I wasting an extra 21GB hdd space for no reason?


tmpfs(5) is a _memory_ filesystem.


----------

